# Male GSD constantly pooping



## Paul1232 (8 mo ago)

Hello every one.My GSD have a problem,his pooping every few minutes but only small bits are comming out.Sometimes he walks around or even running while doing it.Sometimes he makes a noises aswell so he could have some pains with that.The poop is not to soft eather.His 12 Years old and that problem is with as for a while now.Any sugestions?Please help me.Thanks. Ps:sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would suggest you take him to a veterinarian, especially since it has been going on for a while now.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Take him to a vet.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Something like this could be due to a partial obstruction of his bowel, which is pretty serious! VET - ASAP!


----------



## Paul1232 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for your replyes.I was in vet a month ago as he Has a small surgery.He was getting the antibiotics after and he said its because od that .But it never changed.I might go to a different Vet.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Good idea, but personally speaking I would not have waited this long had it been my dog. He's 12 years old and from how you describe his condition I would consider this an emergency. It may be nothing more than constipation but for his sake get him examined now.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

I think a second opinion is good. My dog was on antibiotics six months ago and that never happened. Hope things are ok with your pup.


----------



## Paul1232 (8 mo ago)

So i went to the Vet to check him out.He said that his prostate is pushing on his bowel that's why he wants to poup all the time.He said it might be an infection or in worst scenario a cancer.He got his antibiotics and pain killers.After few days it looks like his not pooping so often but we will see how its going to be after full doze of antibiotics.Fingers crossed he will get better.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My male GSD had an enlarged prostate, and got a serious infection as a result. On the vet's advice, I had him neutered. He never had any more problems after that.

So, if your dog is intact, I highly recommend getting him neutered. It's the best way to prevent the problem from happening again.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> My male GSD had an enlarged prostate, and got a serious infection as a result. On the vet's advice, I had him neutered. He never had any more problems after that.
> 
> So, if your dog is intact, I highly recommend getting him neutered. It's the best way to prevent the problem from happening again.


But the dog is 12…


----------

